
Ev3dev: Debian for Lego Mindstorms - Tomte
http://www.ev3dev.org/
======
lostgame
I used to work as an iOS engineer at LEGO. They're a phenomenally professional
company who consistently pushes innovation in-house. I'd be shocked to see
them react negatively to this.

~~~
scopecreep
I used to tinker with the older version of Mindstorms with Java and .NET, can
confirm they were all about helping us as much as possible when setting up the
intro to robotics course at the local comm. college.

------
SeanDav
Love the idea and effort behind this, but concerned as to how Lego is going to
react. The fact that they don't appear to hack the original software, but use
a dual-booting arrangement is probably good news.

~~~
strange_aeons
The founder of the project, Ralph Hempel, works for LEGO now.

It's also used internally in LEGO.

------
maweki
I heard a rumor that the Ev3dev Kernel guys got 4-color mode for the display
of the original ev3 brick to work. Not even the lego guys managed to do that.

Will possibly happen very soon-ish.

------
amelius
It's such a pity that the actual Lego is so insanely expensive.

~~~
Guthur
It's hard to argue that it's cheap but I believe the value is there. The
quality of their products tends to be second to none and the freedom to
combine and it also seems hack is phenomenal.

